# Leslie and Hammond tube amp repairs



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

Can anyone recommend or suggest an tube amp tech in the Lower Mainland of B.C., preferably in the Chilliwack/Abbotsford area? This isn't specifically guitar related, other than I intend to use the Leslie as a guitar amp.

I'm inheriting a Hammond L112 organ and Leslie 125 speaker. Both were purchased new somewhere around 1970, and except for one replaced tube in the Hammond's amp, neither has ever been serviced or repaired.

The Hammond is making some odd scratchy noises, almost like static interference on an AM radio. Although these units were never really loud, the output seems to be pretty weak to me. but I don't have anything to compare it to. I'm guessing a tube(s) problem, maybe?

The Leslie seems to be OK except for a loud pop that the amp in it produces occasionally. Has to be harsh on the speaker, and other components, I would think. Seems to happen randomly. The pop is coming from the Leslie, not the Hammond. I gather this could be a number of things, from tube(s) to capacitors to output transformers...

They should both be fully serviced by a professional, but I haven't been able locate any hereabouts so far. Any suggestions on who or where I can get the work done is appreciated.
Regards, Eric B.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Interestingly enough, I was over in Abbotsford a week ago delivering an L-112 and a Leslie 25 to my parents. (they didn't give it away to you, did they?) I was desperate to find a leslie connector kit and particularly the half-moon switches. I never did get any by the way, so if you have some you would like to sell, let me know. (my parents really want the classic look so I may have to give them the moon switches from my M3 and wire up some toggles for myself).

Anyways, I went into Long & McQuade in Abbotsford (used to be Toews Music on ?McCallum?)
I talked to the rental guy and they said that they had connections to a now retired tech that did all their work, and was very experienced with Hammonds and Leslies. They called him up for me while I was there and I talked with him on the phone. I seem to think his name is Jack, but I'm not to positive about my memory. He was a super nice guy and very helpful on the phone. He didn't have any half moon switches but he said he had installed toggles himself in most cases because the originals are ridiculous in price now.
Anyways, I would suggest calling Long & McQuade and asking them for the contact information for "the guy that worked with all the Hammonds". If they don't share it, you may have to go in yourself and beg them to get him on the phone for you.


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

Odd coincidence indeed, but no they've been owned by my parents since they were new. And they do have the two original half-moon switches and connectors and stuff. Don't think I'll be selling, sorry.

I've dealt with Toews in Abbie years ago, and I know the manager of the local L&M (yep, used to be Toews) in Chilliwack from those days so I'll go in and bug him a bit. Good luck with the switches, and thanks,
E.B.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a good schematic for a leslie control unit, that turns it on/off and switches fast/slow speed


then you can just use it like a normal speaker cab, with a gtr amp

if you want I'll send it to you, I made one based on this & it works great, was pretty easy


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Can you post the schematic, Bolero?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

All the schematics are here. You can trust them 

http://www.captain-foldback.com/


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

here ya go, I got it off a dutch(?) hammond organ website a long time ago, called "mind the gap" but it seems to be long gone now


----------

